# How to make a LAN hotspot on Windows 10?



## WiiUBricker (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I have an issue with Windows 10 that I can't seem to get fixed. 
I have a laptop that accesses the internet via Wifi. My laptop has an ethernet port. What I want is to bridge the connection in a way that other devices that have ethernet ports can access the internet if connected to my laptop with a LAN cable. This basically means to make my laptop act as a LAN router. I have tried to bridge my wifi card with my ethernet port, but when I do this, I lose all access to the internet and the only way to revert back is to reset all network settings. Any help please?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 24, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Hi guys, I have an issue with Windows 10 that I can't seem to get fixed.
> I have a laptop that accesses the internet via Wifi. My laptop has an ethernet port. What I want is to bridge the connection in a way that other devices that have ethernet ports can access the internet if connected to my laptop with a LAN cable. This basically means to make my laptop act as a LAN router. I have tried to bridge my wifi card with my ethernet port, but when I do this, I lose all access to the internet and the only way to revert back is to reset all network settings. Any help please?


You can use Internet Connection Sharing.
In the properties for the Wifi adapter, under the Sharing tab, tick the box and select your LAN adapter.
You may need to manually assign an IP address for the LAN adapter on both ends.


----------



## Pleng (Dec 24, 2016)

Go into Network and Sharing Centre
Click on "Change Adapter Settings" in the panel on the left hand side
Right click on the icon which reperesents your Ethernet adapter and select 'properties'
Click on the "sharing" tab
Tick "allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 24, 2016)

Damn, didn't know that ICS isn't the same as network bridge. Thanks guys.


----------

